# Best Housing Questions



## whamslam3 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi guys im new to the forum and mantis. i have a few questions plz  . (by the way its going to be an african mantis nymph ^_^ )

1. should i use spagnum moss? or Excelsior? or Humidity Foam? or all 3? for nymphs? for adults?

2. should a use a 32oz deli cup? or 10gal glass tank with screen lid? or 5gal glass tank with screen lid? which of these is best for nymphs? should i upgrade to one of my other options when it becomes an adult? or does it not matter that much?

3. for the floor of the cup/tank should i use sand or bark? or something else? whats best for nymphs? whats best for adults?

4. do fake plants hurt the mantis in anyway?

thnx


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

whamslam3 said:


> Hi guys im new to the forum and mantis. i have a few questions plz  . (by the way its going to be an african mantis nymph ^_^ )1. should i use spagnum moss? or Excelsior? or Humidity Foam? or all 3? for nymphs? for adults?
> 
> 2. should a use a 32oz deli cup? or 10gal glass tank with screen lid? or 5gal glass tank with screen lid? which of these is best for nymphs? should i upgrade to one of my other options when it becomes an adult? or does it not matter that much?
> 
> ...


1. For nymphs I use a small amount of spaghum moss in the bottom. You can also use paper towel too but I don't. I don't use any substrate for adults but mist every few days.

2. Yes the best container is the 32 oz deli cup. You do not need to add any sticks or anything. Once they get a few inches long you will have to move them into something larger. When they outgrow the cup I keep these in 2 1/2 gallon mini tanks that come with glass dividers. You can house three adults of these in one of these tanks when divided up.

3. Use the spaghnum moss in the bottom. A thin layer.

4. No they don't hurt them but I save that stuff for adults because in a 32 oz deli cup they can interfere with molting.

Please try the search feature for your questions as all of these have been answered a million times. Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 10, 2009)

welcome, did u intro yourself in the intro section, I must of missed it! Rick is right, go with his answers!


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 10, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> welcome, did u intro yourself in the intro section, I must of missed it! Rick is right, go with his answers!


ok cool thnx for the help  . nymphs dont need a stick for molting?

hibiscus im going to be ordering the african mantis nymph from you soon  . i cant wait


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 10, 2009)

I cant wait either, I must of known, did u write me, I have had one in a shipping cup all week! Earlier today it asked me if maybe the new family did not want it, as it is still here, I said No that's not it, they are just getting your new room ready, he said ok and grabbed another fruit fly! :lol:


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 11, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I cant wait either, I must of known, did u write me, I have had one in a shipping cup all week! Earlier today it asked me if maybe the new family did not want it, as it is still here, I said No that's not it, they are just getting your new room ready, he said ok and grabbed another fruit fly! :lol:


ya i emailed u  . o srry i didnt mean to keep it waiting  . i still want it  . ya just had to figure out the facts 1st for the home be4 i got it. haha im glad to know he is eating :lol: . thnx for takin care of it for me  . o, i dont need a heating pad for him do i?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 11, 2009)

haha, no heating pad

!!


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 11, 2009)

ok thnx  . btw i purchased it 2day  . i cant wait until it gets here  .


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 12, 2009)

nevermind


----------

